# Fluval 3.0 disappointment !



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I had the same issue because I was evidently using an older version of the app. Are you using this one https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fluvalsmart/id1179249357?


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Have to use the fluval smart app and then update it for the pro function, love this light and have had not one issue 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I just had a major issue with my 20L (no water) so I shut off the Fluval 3.0 and when I restarted it I updated the app. It works great and the pro function is great!


----------



## Dreanimal (Sep 3, 2015)

I've had a Fluval planted 3.0 for several months now and I love it, the pro mode is phenomenal. I haven't had any issues as far as connectivity goes either.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I use the iPhone app, but I think this is the one for Android:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inledco.fluvalsmart&hl=en_US

This is the app for the version 2.0 LEDs:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inledco.fluval&hl=en_US


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I had the same issue because I was evidently using an older version of the app. Are you using this one https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fluvalsmart/id1179249357?


Thanks for the tip, but I have an android phone, so that link doesn't help .

Bump:


p0tluck said:


> Have to use the fluval smart app and then update it for the pro function, love this light and have had not one issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 I did get the most recent updated version for my not so smart phone, how do you chose pro function ?
I can now use a couple features, however there is no access to the 3 pre-set habitats?? Where do you find those on the app ?

Bump:


p0tluck said:


> Have to use the fluval smart app and then update it for the pro function, love this light and have had not one issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 I did get the most recent updated version for my not so smart phone, how do you chose pro function ?
I can now use a couple features, however there is no access to the 3 pre-set habitats?? Where do you find those on the app ?

Bump: Thanks, I do have the most up to date app, that doesn't seem to be the issue. I am experiencing Bluetooth connectivity issues I think ? I watched several youtube tutorials & all of them show a very different format than what I can get. I do not see anywhere on the app anything about choosing one of the 3 pre-set habitats? Where is that option located ?


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Deedledee said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I have an android phone, so that link doesn't help .
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


This is a the app from the play store, when you open it click the cloud icon in the app mine disappeared after I updated the firmware so I can't really explain it better but I can give you a link to how to do it













Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

That's the App I have, and my husband has figured it out ! I think it is going to work well. I have done some pre sets now that I have proper Bluetooth connectivity. Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome! I bet you're going to love it!


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Deedledee said:


> That's the App I have, and my husband has figured it out ! I think it is going to work well. I have done some pre sets now that I have proper Bluetooth connectivity. Thank you so much for all your help


Yvw , welcome to the best light for the money on the market. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

On this forum, these lights are fan favorites. I have almost a dozen Nanos now.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Awesome! I bet you're going to love it!


Yes ! Now that I have figured it out, now I am watching lots of youtube videos that discuss optimizing the different settings. The possibilities are endless !!


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Deedledee said:


> Yes ! Now that I have figured it out, now I am watching lots of youtube videos that discuss optimizing the different settings. The possibilities are endless !!


And this Rotala wallichii has already started growing !!!


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Awesome! I bet you're
> going to love it!


I have watched several Bentley Pascoe videos& I think I have finally figured it out! I currently have my Fluval 3.0 set on one of his favorite Pro settings & I think it's really making a difference with my stem plants. Time will tell in a couple weeks ! Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Just FYI, that's awfully bright if you aren't running CO2. I don't run anything past about 60% at its peak, but just keep an eye on algae and such and adjust accordingly if needed.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Just FYI, that's awfully bright if you aren't running CO2. I don't run anything past about 60% at its
> peak, but just keep an eye on algae and such and adjust accordingly if needed.


I have been running 30ppm of C02 since I set up this aquarium four years ago, so I will dial it down if I see any algae blooms , thanks !


----------

